# Outlook send/receive error 0x800CCC0F



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

So I Googled "Outlook 2010 time out settings", and found instructions.
Increased my time-out settings, and now everything seems good.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

You should forget 'Outlook' and switch over to Windows Live Mail. :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmo021187 (May 19, 2012)

What I have done is used my google email to check my pop emails. Also with the smtp info for the pop emails you can send emails from google. So think of gmail as outlook or thunderbird but is in the cloud.






We


----------

